# T shirt design software for website like customink ?



## CustomCreatives (Oct 6, 2020)

I have a custom t shirt business we do vinyl/transfers/ little screen printing. Is there any inexpensive design software I can put on my website so customers can edit their own designs like customink ?


----------



## TeedUp (Apr 22, 2020)

When I started my search, I was actually amazed at how many there are. It took me quite a while to sort through them for cost, features, feedback. The first thing you need to identify is the platform it will operate on. My research and solution was very specific to Woocommerce (although it also works on Magento, and I think some other e-commerce platforms).

Whether I can recommend my solution or not becomes a complicated mixed review. I'm using Lumise, it's a pretty full-featured product and very inexpensive. But as someone who is semi-technical with computers, it was a pretty difficult and time-consuming setup requiring trial and error and creative work-arounds.


(Moderator: move to subform "E-commerce Site Design"?)


----------



## CustomCreatives (Oct 6, 2020)

I moved it to website design. I’m using Wix at the moment


----------



## TeedUp (Apr 22, 2020)

CustomCreatives said:


> I moved it to website design.


No, you created a duplicate of your first post.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

wix is not a great platform for adding plugins


> Currently, it is not possible to offer customers advanced customization options for Wix Stores products.


wordpress with woocommerce is free, and as TeedUp mentioned there are options for it


----------



## CustomCreatives (Oct 6, 2020)

So I need to get on woocommerce. Any other suggestions for making this transition?


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

CustomCreatives said:


> So I need to get on woocommerce. Any other suggestions for making this transition?


here is the product customizer TeedUp was talking about,
they have a live preview where you can play with the front and back end

switching to wordpress/woocommerce should be a simple process through your webhost and softaculous
who is your host?

you can play around with wordpress/woo on your desktop here (then if you like your setup you can upload to your host)


----------



## CustomCreatives (Oct 6, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## CustomCreatives (Oct 6, 2020)

TeedUp said:


> When I started my search, I was actually amazed at how many there are. It took me quite a while to sort through them for cost, features, feedback. The first thing you need to identify is the platform it will operate on. My research and solution was very specific to Woocommerce (although it also works on Magento, and I think some other e-commerce platforms).
> 
> Whether I can recommend my solution or not becomes a complicated mixed review. I'm using Lumise, it's a pretty full-featured product and very inexpensive. But as someone who is semi-technical with computers, it was a pretty difficult and time-consuming setup requiring trial and error and creative work-arounds.
> 
> ...


How do you have yours set up? I’m trying to get an idea of how to do the price calculation so if customers order multiple colors or more quantity the price will change.


----------



## TeedUp (Apr 22, 2020)

I setup product variations through Lumise, not Woo. Simple product setup in Woo. Then upcharge for colors and sizes from the SKU base price in lumise product attributes/variations in "Product Base".

Qty discounts I handled through lumise print prices (adding rows to print price table in Lumise setup "Printing Type"), leaving the product base price moderate and same at all quantities. So printing one is expensive, and many is cheap, and you can't purchase the base product without print fee too - Although I think one of the Add Ons has a qty discount feature I am not (yet) using.

As I just posted to another thread you started on Lumise:



> Their setup instructions and videos are lacking, but their support people have been fairly decent:
> Lumise support ticket system


----------



## CustomCreatives (Oct 6, 2020)

TeedUp said:


> I setup product variations through Lumise, not Woo. Simple product setup in Woo. Then upcharge for colors and sizes from the SKU base price in lumise product attributes/variations in "Product Base".
> 
> Qty discounts I handled through lumise print prices (adding rows to print price table in Lumise setup "Printing Type"), leaving the product base price moderate and same at all quantities. So printing one is expensive, and many is cheap, and you can't purchase the base product without print fee too - Although I think one of the Add Ons has a qty discount feature I am not (yet) using.
> 
> As I just posted to another thread you started on Lumise:


Ok I’m about to try and tackle this tonight. Do you have a link to your site that you have lumise on


----------



## TeedUp (Apr 22, 2020)

CustomCreatives said:


> Ok I’m about to try and tackle this tonight. Do you have a link to your site that you have lumise on


I'm sorry, I'm a noobie myself who likes to remain anonymous so I can ask all my stupid questions without embarrassing my website or myself. I'm still figuring all this out myself.

It seems like you've come a long way since last week, Best of Luck!


----------



## CustomCreatives (Oct 6, 2020)

TeedUp said:


> I'm sorry, I'm a noobie myself who likes to remain anonymous so I can ask all my stupid questions without embarrassing my website or myself. I'm still figuring all this out myself.
> 
> It seems like you've come a long way since last week, Best of Luck!


Understandable thanks


----------



## CustomCreatives (Oct 6, 2020)

TeedUp said:


> I'm sorry, I'm a noobie myself who likes to remain anonymous so I can ask all my stupid questions without embarrassing my website or myself. I'm still figuring all this out myself.
> 
> It seems like you've come a long way since last week, Best of Luck!


It probably took like 6 hours and I’m still not done. But I have lumise to where it is usable with pricing thanks for the help


----------

